# Discount programs for school owners.



## terryl965 (Apr 29, 2008)

What are some of the discount your school is able to get, to help you run your school. I  mean does your nieghborhood get discounts from Taco Bell or Mc Donalds for your students if they show they are part of the school. Do you try to do any networking with other small business to help keep the doors open for both parties?


----------



## Twin Fist (May 1, 2008)

Terry,
I have never thought about trying this. Danged if it doesnt sound like a good idea though. I wonder how you would set something like that up?


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Terry,
> I have never thought about trying this. Danged if it doesnt sound like a good idea though. I wonder how you would set something like that up?


 
I have it set up with five privatel run food places and a local sporting good store and a nieghborhood Ice Cream shop.

I got it started by just asking if I can leave my fliers with them and them asking would they be interesting to network they offer a discount to my students and I would do they same for there. It has worked OK for us. I wish I could find more places though with a wider arrange of products but I will keep pushing though.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 1, 2008)

Mind if I steal this idea? I had never really thought about doing this, but I can see how this would be a great thing both ways.

BTW- I just finalized my patch design, it's my new avatar, what do you think?


----------



## terryl965 (May 1, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> Mind if I steal this idea? I had never really thought about doing this, but I can see how this would be a great thing both ways.
> 
> BTW- I just finalized my patch design, it's my new avatar, what do you think?


 
Please use it and I hope it can help you.
The patch I believe would look better if the lower fist was turned the other direction, you know knuckles down like a double punch. One to the chest and the other to the solar plex. But it looks great and the name Twin Fist I like.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 1, 2008)

thanks. yeah, i had to choose between the fist looking right or the yin/yangs being balanced..LOL


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> thanks. yeah, i had to choose between the fist looking right or the yin/yangs being balanced..LOL


 
Understood, it stills looks good.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 2, 2008)

thanks terry. I got another referral today, so it looks like when I open i will have 4-5 on the floor for the first ever class. i am stoked.


----------



## terryl965 (May 2, 2008)

Twin Fist said:


> thanks terry. I got another referral today, so it looks like when I open i will have 4-5 on the floor for the first ever class. i am stoked.


 
That is great keep em coming in.


----------

